# Emails/connection Down?



## kevkev (10/7/14)

Hey guys, are your emails down at the moment? Sent a request yesterday, and a reminder this morning but still nothing?

Thanks


----------



## kevkev (11/7/14)

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff Just sent another reminder mail.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/7/14)

Will have a look bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/7/14)

Seems to be working for me. Any other users experiencing this issue?


----------

